# Ranger in der Ruhreifel



## Deleted 124581 (8. April 2013)

Gestern wurde ich von einem Ranger des Nationalpark Nordeifel auf der Dreibornerhöhe festgehalten,ich bin ihm geradewegs in die Arme gefahren.Mein Erstkontakt!!!
Eigentlich war er sehr freudlich und mit viel gutem zureden meinerseits kam ich mit viel Mühe um eine Anzeige herum!
Das Problem:Nach seiner Aussage sei wegen Renaturrierungsmaßnahmen der gesamte NP für MTBler gesperrt,wandern eingeschränkt! Vorrausichtlich bis Ende April,und dann sei geplant das Verbot für MTBler überwiegend beizubehalten!
Das Verbot solle dann von der Parkbehörde mit Hilfe der örtlichen Polizei rigeros durchgesetzt werden.Bis zu 50.000  Bußgelder würden dann fällig!
Das riecht schwer nach ziemlich viel Ärger!!!!
Ich für meinen Teil werde mich definetiv nicht an das Verbot hallten,meine Geduld ist am Ende!!!
Genau so rigeros werde ich meinen Sport im NP durchsetzen!
Das gleiche gilt im übrigen auch im 7G!!!


----------



## el martn (8. April 2013)

Bist du an einem deutlich sichtbaren Schild vorbeikommen?
Oder eine Schranke mit Schild?
Wie breit war der weg, wo du "erwischt" wurdest?

Martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2013)

Locker bleiben ! Ich glaube wohl kaum das ein generelles verbot im gesamten NP auf allen Wegen bestand hat. Das was derzeit gesperrt ist ist ja ausdrücklich mit Schildern und Barrieren beschrankt. 

Leider gibt's aber ja immer wieder Vollhonks die die Schilder abtreten oder Barrieren zerstören, das trägt natürlich nicht gerade zu einer friedlichen Stimmung bei. Wie so oft im Leben zertören die Idiotien einiger weniger die Möglichkeiten für alle.

Ich selbst werde mich auf diesen gesperrten Wegen wohl nicht mehr blicken lassen. Es wird zunehmenst auch mit der Polizei kontrolliert. Letztlich sind die Ranger dann im Recht, schliesslich können sie ja als Angestellter des NP ihr Hausrecht ausüben.

Nichts destotrotz belib ich dabei: der Nationalpark ist die größte Mogelpackung seit Erfindung des Naturschutzes ! Die gaukeln einem "Urwald von morgen" vor und letztlich geht's nur um Geldmacherei. Wieso wohl werden sonst ständig neue Brücken gebaut, Plätze gepflastert und Waldwege angeblich Barrierefrei gemacht. Hat schonmal jemand einen Rollstuhlfahrer am Kermeter getroffen ? Hat sich schonmal wer umgehört wie so der durchschnitts Touri die Auffahrt zur Burg Vogelsang hinter der neuen Brücke findet ? Nicht umsonst boomt der E-Bike-Verkeher auf der alten K7 !


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. April 2013)

Zum Vorvorschreiber,erst nach dem Zusammentreffen mit dem Freundlichen viel mir ein laminiertes Blatt an einem Baum auf,und der Weg hatte PKWbreite(Reifenspuren)!
Was am Ende tatsätzlich von den Verboten umgesetzt wird bleibt unklar!
Auf jeden Fall werde ich in Zukunft sehr genau um mich schauen,wer da sich in meiner Nähe aufhält!
Einschränken werde ich mich aber auf keinen Fall!!!


----------



## on any sunday (10. April 2013)

Im Nationalpark sind offiziell nur die auch als Radwege ausgewiesenen Wanderwege zu befahren, alles andere ist verboten. Wird ja auch extra auf der Homepage geschrieben, das "interessante" MTB Wege nur ausserhalb des Nationalparkes befahren werden sollen. Ist traurig, aber wahr. Ob man dann noch unbedingt dort verbotenerweise fahren sollte? Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden und dann zahlen.  Davon abgesehen gibt es noch reichlich Trails in der Gegend ausserhalb des Parkes.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2013)

Ich finde der Nationalpark sollte sich in "Silberlocken Schutzzone" umbenennen. 
Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob ein oder zwei Biker son Trail befahren oder ein Trupp rüstiger Rentner von denen die meisten dann eh alle 500m mit der Hose auf den Knien im gebüsch verschwinden. Ich glaube die machen mit ihrer ka**erei mehr schaden als wir !


----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. April 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Im Nationalpark sind offiziell nur die auch als Radwege ausgewiesenen Wanderwege zu befahren, alles andere ist verboten. Wird ja auch extra auf der Homepage geschrieben, das "interessante" MTB Wege nur ausserhalb des Nationalparkes befahren werden sollen. Ist traurig, aber wahr. Ob man dann noch unbedingt dort verbotenerweise fahren sollte? Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden und dann zahlen.  Davon abgesehen gibt es noch reichlich Trails in der Gegend ausserhalb des Parkes.




Wenn Du Dich von der NP Lobby einlullen lassen willst ist das Dein Ding,ich werde für meinen Teil auf gar keinen Fall aufs Biken verzichten!
Die schönsten Strecken sind natürlich Wanderern vorbehalten und für MTBlern gesperrt,man kann das aktzeptieren,muss man aber nicht!!!!
Und der Schwachsinn der Renaturrierung ist sowas von durchschaubar das man sich als Biker verschaukelt fühlt!
Da wird mit Baggern rumgewühlt das ein Laie schon erkennt das das nur zur gunsten eines Disneylandwandermentalität geschiet,Brücken über kleine Tälchen gebaut(Dreiborner Höhe) das jeder Depp leichten Fußes überall hinkommt!
Und alles gilt der Renaturrierung!!!!!
Aber jeder soll das für sich entscheiden!
In Liebe Euer Sinus Alba


----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2013)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich von der NP Lobby einlullen lassen willst ist das Dein Ding.



Das hat nichts mit einlullen zu tun. Ich fahre seit mehr als 20 Jahren in der Gegend, habe aber Gott sei Dank jede Menge andere Gebiete zur Auswahl, wo ich mich nicht mit Rangern rumschlagen muss.

Mitleid habe ich mit den Einheimischen, wohnen in der besten Bikegegend und dürfen mit den Offiziellen Katz und Maus spielen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (11. April 2013)

Natürlich gibt es noch andere tolle Bikegebiete aber dazu gehört eben auch die Ruhreifel und die lasse ich mir nicht nehmen!
Ich werde mich halt in Zukunft ein wenig besser vorbereiten


----------



## supasini (16. April 2013)

wo um Himmels Willen ist die Ruhreifel?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2013)

Dem geschulten Auge eines Leerkörpers entgeht aber auch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (16. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> wo um Himmels Willen ist die Ruhreifel?




Das isn Witz,oder????


----------



## on any sunday (17. April 2013)

So als Tipp, die Ruhr fliesst durch ein bekanntes Industriegebiet, die Rur bis nach Holland.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2013)

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten ! Haarspalterei sowas !


----------

